# X3 staffies all on deathrow!



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiya All, I just got this email sent to me - Can Anyone provide a home?


SANDY

Female around 2 years old
NOT good with other dogs
Can be nervous at firsts, Therefore wouldnt recommend homing with Children.
she is clean in her Kennel

OSCAR

Small Staffie X Male
5/6 Years old
Very Loving Boy
He has an enlarged heart, but needs no medication and is doing fine health wise.
Not good with other dogs. 


Marley

Approx 7/ 8 years old
Lovely boy, Back legs are wobbly, but not in any pain according to the vet.
Can be Choosy about his doggie friends.

Let me know!


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 2, 2010)

Aww poor babies


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Jason2? Oscar?:smile5:


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

OSCAR looks great indeed. They all do. Only problem is, won't an enlarged heart cause problems if he came running with me? It's a matter of when not if.


> The long term prospects for any dog with this disease are not good.


Princess-Storm, have you got travel to collect? If so, where are the dogs situated?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Are the dogs looking for rescue spaces if poundies rather than straight to homes?


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi there everyone, Thank you for all the replies!

I believe the woman who already has these dogs is looking for a forever home for each one, But really i couldn't see what the issue would be as long as they are safe and well cared for!

I have emailed the lady now.....Will update a reply!

Jason - Will PM you now!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> OSCAR looks great indeed. They all do. Only problem is, won't an enlarged heart cause problems if he came running with me? It's a matter of when not if.


Yes it will. This dog needs a full cardiac workup, and ECG and EKG and blood tests to check the full extent of his condition. An enlarged heart rarely comes without secondary issues.

Are you also able to cope with a dog aggressive SBT? You wont be able to have him offlead at all.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Yes it will. This dog needs a full cardiac workup, and ECG and EKG and blood tests to check the full extent of his condition. An enlarged heart rarely comes without secondary issues.
> 
> Are you also able to cope with a dog aggressive SBT? You wont be able to have him offlead at all.


Ah, a puppy is still the best option then.

Thanks.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Ah, a puppy is still the best option then.
> 
> Thanks.


There are hundreds of SBT's in rescue that would suit you. The problems i feel you are going to keep going up against are your age, and the fact that the rest of your family arent involved. Rescues want to meet the whole family, and so do most breeders.

This leaves you only with the crappy avenues of getting a dog.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

So, though I'm paying everyone else has got to be involved? A little unfair methinks. Is this still the same even when I turn 18?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> So, though I'm paying everyone else has got to be involved? A little unfair methinks. Is this still the same even when I turn 18?


Yes. This is how it is with reputable breeders. They have to ensure a pup they have bred is going to the best home possible. Everyone who lives with the dog will be involved in its life at some point. They all need to be onboard, all need to understand the breed, about toilet training, socialisation etc.

Same goes for rescues. No one would home a dog when there are people in the house that dont want it.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

That's absolutely stupid imo. My brothers are only a little younger than me and will be going their own direction after they leave school.

How many familes kids know about the breed of dog they have? I tell ya, there's not many.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> That's absolutely stupid imo. My brothers are only a little younger than me and will be going their own direction after they leave school.
> 
> How many familes kids know about the breed of dog they have? I tell ya, there's not many.


Do your family want a dog? What does your mother feel about is? It is afterall her house.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

They wanted a dog before but never got one in the end. And she's OK with it as long as I pay for its food - which I can. And I also know if anything ever came up she'd look after it. I would just put money in her bank account each week.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> They wanted a dog before but never got one in the end. And she's OK with it as long as I pay for its food - which I can. And I also know if anything ever came up she'd look after it. I would just put money in her bank account each week.


If she were to support you, visiting the breeder/rescue etc; then you would have a much better chance of getting a dog. As a single young man, who doesnt have his own place, and is trying to get a dog without the rest of the people he live being involved, your chances of success are slim.

Im sorry to say that many breeders and rescues are dubious of young people wanting SBT's. Ive seen breeders stating they wont sell to anyone under 21.
This breed needs protecting, and sadly that alienates those who are suitable but fall into a certain catergory.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

I understand, but is it any wonder teens are the way they are these days - I mean, we're judged all the same. What's the use for trying for anything - you're judged because you're a "teen". 

Let me ask you, do you really think I would spend £500+ on a dog if I was going to give it up?


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Update On STB X3 - DUE TO BE PTS!

All dogs have been Vacinated!

Transport can be arranged!

Forever homes - Non Kill rescues & Fosters are all able to apply!


Oscar's heart:- Note from Rescue worker-

We have been told that Oscar can lead a normal life! At present his condition doesn't seem to be an issue for him or his walkers! He can run but this would need to be carefully watched and planned on the miles!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Princess-Storm said:


> Update On STB X3 - DUE TO BE PTS!
> 
> All dogs have been Vacinated!
> 
> ...


Do you know if he has actually had a vet check to do with this condition?

My dog has an enlarged heart, and further testing (ECG, EKG) showed he had some valve issues. Worst case scenario is that he could drop dead at any moment. He looks and acts perfectly healthy, and shows no signs of having cardiac issues at all.

Unless he has had a full set of diagnostics run, i think its irresponsible to sign him off as a healthy dog.


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Do you know if he has actually had a vet check to do with this condition?
> 
> My dog has an enlarged heart, and further testing (ECG, EKG) showed he had some valve issues. Worst case scenario is that he could drop dead at any moment. He looks and acts perfectly healthy, and shows no signs of having cardiac issues at all.
> 
> Unless he has had a full set of diagnostics run, i think its irresponsible to sign him off as a healthy dog.


I am not signing hin off as a healthy dog. I am simply updated the information i was given from the people that have him in their care!

From what i have been told he has been checked all over to make sure that he is fit & can find his new forever home. I have also been told that he doesn't need medication!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Princess-Storm said:


> I am not signing hin off as a healthy dog. I am simply updated the information i was given from the people that have him in their care!
> 
> From what i have been told he has been checked all over to make sure that he is fit & can find his new forever home. I have also been told that he doesn't need medication!


I hope whoever takes him is advised to have him checked thoroughly. He needs his heart scanned (echo and electo) to rule out the need for medication, plus blood tests and possibly radiographs.

A once over from a vet and a listen to the heart via a stethoscope isnt enough.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I hope whoever takes him is advised to have him checked thoroughly. He needs his heart scanned (echo and electo) to rule out the need for medication, plus blood tests and possibly radiographs.
> 
> A once over from a vet and a listen to the heart via a stethoscope isnt enough.


I bet that isn't cheap either?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> I bet that isn't cheap either?


No. It cost me about £300 to have my boys heart condition diagnosed. That was x-rays, blood tests, ECG and EKG.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe putting him to sleep is the best option then. Because you'd end up paying a fortune if he needed medication ect


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> Maybe putting him to sleep is the best option then. Because you'd end up paying a fortune if he needed medication ect


Thats a bit harsh. Many heart conditions requires regular monitoring and nothing else. My boys meds are £50 a month and thankfully covered by my insurance.

I just believe that anyone who takes on a dog with problems, should be aware of the full extent of them.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Thats a bit harsh. Many heart conditions requires regular monitoring and nothing else. My boys meds are £50 a month and thankfully covered by my insurance.
> 
> I just believe that anyone who takes on a dog with problems, should be aware of the full extent of them.


If someone can offer a loving home and pay the fees then great.  He can still have a good happy life.

But £50 is quite a lot when you're paying for other things too.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jason2 said:


> If someone can offer a loving home and pay the fees then great.  He can still have a good happy life.
> 
> But £50 is quite a lot when you're paying for other things too.


It is, which is why people should be aware so that he doesnt find himself homeless again because of financial reasons.

Hopefully this dog has had these tests, and monitoring is all he needs.


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

I find the last comment about putting him to sleep rather harsh considering this dog has days if not hours before he is put to sleep through no fault of his own!



I have placed on the advert that this boy has a heart issue, I think that's making people aware there maybe future cost's! He has not just has basic checks done, The vet looked him over fully to ensure that he is safe to travel / Be re-homed should a home become open to him & his needs!



Not once have i told anyone that he is 100% healthy! The new owners will receive support & guidance towards his illness. 



Now i say this in the nicest possible way, But please can we open another thread for a conversation over him, As i would like this thread to be open to anyone who seriously wants to foster - Adopt - Or for a rescue with spaces!

Or talk about the other two dogs who are being shadowed over this conversation!

***Nonnie - Thank you for your information / Advice!

Many thanks,

Princess-storm.


----------



## Jason2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry Princess, I do apologize. I never meant for my comment to be hurtful. But I did come into this thread interested in adopting - it's just that I have no idea about heart issues. Can anyone point me in the right direction to learn a little more on this issue?


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Dog Enlarged Heart (DCM)

Not sure if this will help you at all


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Princess-Storm said:


> Hiya All, I just got this email sent to me - Can Anyone provide a home?
> 
> SANDY
> 
> ...


Update!!!!!!!!!!!

These animals now only have 7 days to live! They will be PTS ON THE 11TH FEB!


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Updated info:

These dogs are being PTS as from tomorrow morning! We have looked at every angle.! No one wants them! :nonod: :nonod:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG my heart goes out for them, if not for the dogs and kids I would adopt them in a heartbeat, that's such a heartbreaking story :crying:
I just hope there's a last min change of heart xx


----------



## Princess-Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> OMG my heart goes out for them, if not for the dogs and kids I would adopt them in a heartbeat, that's such a heartbreaking story :crying:
> I just hope there's a last min change of heart xx


Thank you, I cant see that there is going to be! Not even staffie rescue's can afford to take them!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

poor dogs 

well done and thank you princess storm for being dedicated and trying your best for these beautiful dogs


----------

